

Eclipse 4.3 Kepler released - forlorn
http://eclipse.org/kepler/

======
smrtinsert
As a friendly reminder, you can import your plugins via File > Import >
Install > From Existing Installation. The new themes are seriously ugly still,
so dont forget to get Eclipse 4 Chrome Theme by Jeeeyul via Marketplace.

Performance is pretty much back to normal. Nice to have Eclipse back.

